# Hag B&t Comp At Potters This Weekend



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

Hi All,

Despite our stealth marketing campagne a good lot of entries have been received for this weekend's comp - so we need some judges and stewards.

Can you please let me know if you can make it. I will provide (some) transport and other 'incentives' to be there.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Trent (24/11/08)

Dave
What day is it on? I may have some overseas guests on the weekend, I still dont know what their plans are for sure, but I certainly intend on going if it is possible for me. If it comes to it, I may even need to judge one session, and steward for another so I can drive home that arvo. I dont even have any beers to enter! Maybe I will have a quick look around in my stash....
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (24/11/08)

Trent said:


> Dave
> What day is it on? I may have some overseas guests on the weekend, I still dont know what their plans are for sure, but I certainly intend on going if it is possible for me. If it comes to it, I may even need to judge one session, and steward for another so I can drive home that arvo. I dont even have any beers to enter! Maybe I will have a quick look around in my stash....
> Trent


I still have a couple of your beers if you want to enter them in the comp...
Not that I don't want to drink them, though. Heaven forbid.


----------



## Tony (24/11/08)

I have a couple of beers to enter too if its not to late.

would be able to drop them off wednesday arvo.

no problem if its too late, i didnt know if it was still on or when of drop off dates.

my beers are probably infected anyway <_< 

cheers


----------



## Trent (24/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I still have a couple of your beers if you want to enter them in the comp...
> Not that I don't want to drink them, though. Heaven forbid.



Thanks for the offer Les, but if I enter them in the comp, it will probably be your feedback I will be getting anyway! Just keep the beers, and be sure to give me honest, constructive feedback!
I am sure I can find one or 2 beers that are comp enterable, I will drop em off at Marks this week, if that isnt too late...
Trent


----------



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

Trent said:


> Thanks for the offer Les, but if I enter them in the comp, it will probably be your feedback I will be getting anyway! Just keep the beers, and be sure to give me honest, constructive feedback!
> I am sure I can find one or 2 beers that are comp enterable, I will drop em off at Marks this week, if that isnt too late...
> Trent



Hi everyone (ie Trent, Les and Tony)

The comp is on Saturday and I will be sorting the entries on Friday morning. Judges and Helpers can hand carry the entries as long as they are there by the start time and I have the paperwork by Thursday.

So as long as the entries are either at Mark's or Potters or I have received your paperwork by Friday morning then all is sweet.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (24/11/08)

Hey Dave,

I can help/judge if yoyu need me. Just let me know where and when. I'd be very interested to discuss your transport and incentives program...

Cheers 
Geoff


----------



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

The Ol said:


> Thanks Geoff,
> 
> I will assemble a Prospectus !


----------



## Rurik (24/11/08)

count me in. would probably need a lift or not drink.


----------



## Tony (24/11/08)

cool

will enter a couple.... more for feedback on the flavours..... good and im sure bad, in them.

cheers

PS.....keith if your reading, what time is too late to drop them off after work.

Will be at bulga coal on wednesday so the back road through broke will have me there in no time

let me know

cheers


----------



## leeboy (24/11/08)

my entries are with mark at the shop. 
Being a BJCP trainee I'll free up my schedule. Is it the Saturday or Sunday? I can do either day as long as it is not a late afternoon/nighttime event.
Lee


----------



## goatherder (24/11/08)

I'll be there Dave, what time is the roll up?

As for the paperwork, can I just email a list of beers to you or do you want hard copies?


----------



## fingolfin (24/11/08)

Happy to help in whatever way I can, judge or steward, or just tuck into Dave's 'incentives'


----------



## Tony (24/11/08)

i just rounded up 5 beers to enter..... well..... 5 beers i want feedback on

now i just need to find an entry form

cheers


----------



## Offline (24/11/08)

I will be out of state for a week
Will try to get my entries to marks before i leave tomorrow

Hope all goes well

Offline


----------



## Weizguy (24/11/08)

I'll see about a drop-off of some entries tomorrow.

Unable to attend, I'm afraid, as my work Christmas party is happening on Saturday (Paid in advance and I'm going with a friend, so I won't bail out). Apologies for the short notice.

I have a Mild and a Bitter ready to go.


----------



## schooey (24/11/08)

Which day, Dave? anyhoo...if you're drivin' I'm thinkin' I'm up for steward duty...


----------



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

goatherder said:


> I'll be there Dave, what time is the roll up?
> 
> As for the paperwork, can I just email a list of beers to you or do you want hard copies?



Hi Scott,

List of beers is fine by email or PM (not posted here ).

As long as I know what styles then I can allocate the random number. Otherwise if there are 100 entries and you arrive with 3 bottles - everyone can probably guess that numbers 101 to 103 are yours.  

Grab an entry form (any entry form will do) from the HAG website and attach them to your bottles in the normal way.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

leeboy said:


> my entries are with mark at the shop.
> Being a BJCP trainee I'll free up my schedule. Is it the Saturday or Sunday? I can do either day as long as it is not a late afternoon/nighttime event.
> Lee




Starts Sat @ 9AM - unless I find out that there is a booking for the room in the arvo.

Dave


----------



## bigfridge (24/11/08)

schooey said:


> Which day, Dave? anyhoo...if you're drivin' I'm thinkin' I'm up for steward duty...




Saturday - Front seat of the Tarrago has your name on it !


----------



## schooey (24/11/08)

Woohoo! See you then....


----------



## bigfridge (25/11/08)

Tony said:


> i just rounded up 5 beers to enter..... well..... 5 beers i want feedback on
> 
> now i just need to find an entry form
> 
> cheers



Just grab one from here.

Ignore the dates and you will be fine.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## fingolfin (25/11/08)

Oh yeah, forgot to add, can I reserve a spot in your Tarrago Dave.

Cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (25/11/08)

Bummer, 

I didn't think this would go ahead.

I doubt I will be able to get my Berliner Weisse out of secondary and carbed up in time...

Oh well...


----------



## Benniee (25/11/08)

Would love to attend and help but a baby is due to pop out of the wife any tick of the clock now. It was expected last Friday.

Sooo, if by some chance everything is done and settled by then - and I can convince one of the Grandma's to babysit for a few hours then I'll whip up and help out for a bit.

Otherwise I'll see if I have a couple of bottles at home to enter - Will send you a PM Dave.

Benniee


----------



## Punter (25/11/08)

Oh, wasnt expecting it to be on that quick.

I'll see if theres any bottles left in the shed.


----------



## shmick (25/11/08)

G'day Dave

I'll help out on the Sat and maybe the Sunday if required.

Any spare seats in the Tarrago for the Sat morning? Would be greatly appreciated. I can find my own way home.

cheers


----------



## leeboy (25/11/08)

I'll be there by 930am. Have swimming lessons in the morning for my boy and will come straight from them. Looking forward to it!!
Lee


----------



## [email protected] (25/11/08)

I'll third a spot in the Dave's beer bus if possible. What time do you want us at your place Dave?

Cheers


----------



## n00ch (25/11/08)

I'd really love to come and help out where possible but unfortunately have the entire weekend booked to do so much needed work I can't get out of... Its a real shame as they've always been great days in the past.

I might have to see if I have something worth while in bottles to enter and might drop them around some time this week Dave if thats ok? Not sure if I have anything worth entering though.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (25/11/08)

thanks dave, does anyone know what time the boys at potters knock off work?

Will drop mine in there tomorrow after work if they are still around.

If they are shut i will drink em 

cheers


----------



## fingolfin (25/11/08)

Benniee said:


> Would love to attend and help but a baby is due to pop out of the wife any tick of the clock now. It was expected last Friday.
> 
> Sooo, if by some chance everything is done and settled by then - and I can convince one of the Grandma's to babysit for a few hours then I'll whip up and help out for a bit.
> 
> ...



Can't you just bring him/her, experience what their father does best


----------



## Benniee (25/11/08)

fingolfin said:


> Can't you just bring him/her, experience what their father does best



Mmmm, interesting idea - just don't know how I'd deal with the breast feeding.


----------



## Tony (25/11/08)

you can breast feed?

wow

id never make it out of the house if i had boobs


----------



## razumikhin (25/11/08)

If there is still room in the tarrago I'm down to judge or steward dave


----------



## fingolfin (25/11/08)

Tony said:


> you can breast feed?
> 
> wow
> 
> id never make it out of the house if i had boobs



Why could you never make it out of the house, because you could breastfeed, thus having all the nutrition you need and would never need to go shopping for food, or simply because you have boobs?

I may be scared by your answer


----------



## Tony (25/11/08)

boobs....... hands........ have both......... what are you going to do?

i guess the novelty would ware off after a bit but hey...... the thought is worth a smile 

not being to buy underware for under $10 for a 7 pack would suck though


----------



## Offline (25/11/08)

Tony said:


> not being to buy underware for under $10 for a 7 pack would suck though



:icon_offtopic: 
When I get home Im going to rip my wives undies off
Because they are really beginning to chafing me. :lol: 

Anyway a beer competition would be a great head wetting for a new arrival I would think.

Dropped my entries in today


----------



## bigfridge (26/11/08)

Hi all Judges & Helpers.


Here is a picture of the 'Incentives Program'





The incentive is to help out at this comp if you want to be invited to the next BJCP session


----------



## leeboy (26/11/08)

WOW


----------



## Benniee (27/11/08)

bigfridge said:


> Here is a picture of the 'Incentives Program'



Now that's just cruel to the people who cant make it (like me!)...

Good luck to all those entering beers. I've entered something, first time in a comp for me so I'm really looking forward to the feedback.

Benniee


----------



## bigfridge (27/11/08)

Hi Guys,

Comp will kick off at 10AM sharp on Saturday.

I have got the names of all the helpers sorted but there are still some spare seats in the Tarago if transport was stopping you volunteering.

Also if you have booked a seat in the famous van could you please PM me so that I can confirm the pickup and drop-off arrangements.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## leeboy (27/11/08)

I talked to Carol, aka thirsty wench today and she said she might be able to make it.


----------



## leeboy (27/11/08)

so getting there at 930 isn't going to be a issue then i assume dave. Think I'd be in trouble if i didn't take my 8 month old to swimming lessons.


----------



## fingolfin (27/11/08)

Where is your dedication? Child, bah, it's beer you're risking!


----------



## Tony (27/11/08)

Dropped a few bottles of lambic off to see what the judges have to say about them.

If you see everyone spitting a beer out...... its one of mine 

cheers


----------



## bigfridge (27/11/08)

Thanks guys for the PM's - I will confirm details tomorrow.

But in the meantime if you assume that I will need to leave around 9AM you should be close.

Happy tyo pick up in Cardiff and Elermorevale on the way etc and drop home.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## bigfridge (28/11/08)

bigfridge said:


> Thanks guys for the PM's - I will confirm details tomorrow.
> 
> But in the meantime if you assume that I will need to leave around 9AM you should be close.
> 
> ...




Oh, just remembered - don't forget to bering your style manual.

Unless of course you have already memorised it !

Thanks
Dave


----------



## bigfridge (28/11/08)

bigfridge said:


> Oh, just remembered - don't forget to bering your style manual.
> 
> Unless of course you have already memorised it !
> 
> ...




Just realised that I have someones style guidelines so if it is yours you can stop looking.

Hopefully I have got the travel arrangements right:

Geoff is getting dropped at my place, then we pick up Mick from the station, Paul and Michael Mosley at Wnasbeck Valley then Tony at Ellermore vale.

Sound right ?

See ya,

Dave


----------



## schooey (28/11/08)

Dave, I can be at your place at 9 if thats easier


----------



## unterberg (28/11/08)

I would have loved to come by and help out, but I have to do Uni stuff for the conference in Canberra in a week.
Next time I will rock up in my bavarian outfit!


----------



## schooey (29/11/08)

I'm pretty sure I echo the sentiments of everyone else involved today when I say a big thank you to Dave, aka bigfridge for your tireless work in organising the day and being the designated driver and also a huge thanks to Keith and Craig (and your new boss Hamish) at Potters Brewery for making the day possible. A great day all in all.

If you're reasonably local to, or just passing through, the Hunter, I really recommend you call in and see these guys for some excellent beers and some very good beer convo. Craig, really love your IPA mate, fantastic drinking! And looking forward to coming out for some lunch over the Christmas break and having a taste of your seasonal.

And lastly, thanks to all the fellow HAG's for making the effort today, tis a strong brewing community we have in the Hunter. Double lastly, thanks Trent for your very much valued coaching today, that kind of experience is invaluable to dudes like me


----------



## leeboy (30/11/08)

I also would like to add weight to the thanks. Yesterday was such a good day. 

Big thanks to Dave for what would of been hours and hours of organisation for such an event. Very selfless of you dave. I think all us BJCP apprentices can't thanks you enough for giving us such a fantastic opportunity and for the hours of your time that you are giving up to help us become more educated beer appreciators.

As always potters were extra hospitable despite it being a Saturday, the busiest day for them up there. There were times where it was absolutely buzzing with tourists and yet they still made sure that we were all comfotable. Big thanks to the potters crew.

Personally I got to judge with Les which was great. Thanks Les for your time just explaining flavours, characters and talking about styles with me. It was great to have someone as a mentor.

The hag community is really strong and supportive one each other. I really appreicate having people that are so good to have a chat with, so good to have a beer with. Thanks to Mark for all your hours and $$ you have invested into HAG. You have a great brewing community connected to your brew shop and I really hope that everyone appreciates that.


----------



## Weizguy (30/11/08)

leeboy said:


> I also would like to add weight to the thanks. Yesterday was such a good day.
> 
> Big thanks to Dave for what would of been hours and hours of organisation for such an event. Very selfless of you dave. I think all us BJCP apprentices can't thanks you enough for giving us such a fantastic opportunity and for the hours of your time that you are giving up to help us become more educated beer appreciators.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed judging with Lee, and seeing his strengths, and highlighting my strengths and deficiencies. I was having trouble tasting lacto in any beer yesterday, so some of my own comp entries may have had lacto in them and I didn't/couldn't detect it.
It was a good day, and having the Thirstywench on Stewarding duties made it all easier and smoother.

The HAG guys are a supportive network, and I'm glad I didn't take the option to stay away, as I was planning. Even though I only spent a single session of judging, I felt like an integral part of the team, and that was great.

I look forward to my feedback and the comp results, especially B0S.
Les


----------



## bigfridge (30/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I look forward to my feedback and the comp results, especially B0S.
> Les



Results being prepared now - it was a little last to do it yesterday especially as I got home at 11 pm.

Here are some pics of the day showing the judges at work together with the mysterious man who runs the score room.

Dave


----------



## bigfridge (30/11/08)

Results Summary is attached.

Dave

View attachment ResultsSummary.pdf


----------



## goatherder (30/11/08)

Congrats Trent, that beer was very nice. As it warmed up it had a real walnut flavour to it.


----------



## Tony (30/11/08)

woo hoo..... my CAP got a place.

A beer i brewed got a place.

I cant believe it

maybe things are turning for the better!

Im a happy man. Easily pleased i know but a place means i wasn't infected....... and that means........

I can still brew drinkable beer!

Hope my kolsch in the fermenter works out to replace the keg of infected shit im drinking now...... hence me pulling from the case swap.

cheers and cant wait to see full results to see how bad my other lambics went 

hehe

cheers


----------



## goatherder (30/11/08)

I had the pleasure of judging it Tony. Very nice beer, beaten by a nose by Trent's entry which went on to get BOS.


----------



## Tony (30/11/08)

Well i did invite your round to try it on tap mate!

i wasnt lying about it being good but i understand peoples caution on my beers these days.

I think i have it beat........ the next few months will tell.

cheers

PS....... maybe HAG's will be alowed to enter the ESB sydney comp next time round.... ????


----------



## shmick (1/12/08)

G'day All

Definitely a big round of applause for the organiser(s), transporters, collectors, stewards, judges, helpers, entrants and staff at Potters.

It was great to get into my first true round of judging as a BJCP apprentice and having experienced judges around to lean on (thanks Scott).

Congrats Trent - that was a truly excellent beer.

Also a close 2nd with the CAP Tony - no infections in that one. Maybe you should put it in a swap or something. I'm sure there's one going on somewhere  .

Cheers :chug:


----------



## Trent (1/12/08)

Thanks for the congrats, guys, I am stoked. 
Glad that you liked my beer Scott, cause I thoroughly enjoyed your Schwarzbier. I tried your Flanders Red later in the day, and it would have been an amazing beer if it wasnt infected 
Schooey, glad to have been able to judge with you, I dont think I gave enough tips and stuff on judging, but next time I will be better!
Now, for a MASSIVE thanks to the tireless David Lamotte, who organises and runs very smooth comps, with no thoughts to anything but helping hte general brewing community improve their collective skills. Newcastle is extremely lucky to have a man like that helping to train judges and organise comps, etc.... Good job on getting the results up so quick.
Also a HUGE thanks to Keith and all the staff (and understanding bosses) at Potters. Not only do they make great beer there, they actually allow us to have a place to run comps, in a working brewery no less. Top points.
Lastly, and not least, a big thanks to MHB for supporting the Newy boys, and being a drop off spot for all the entries.
Oh, and a big hurrah for all the lads that turned up to help judge, and the lads and lady who stewarded and computed all day long - to get through 76 beers and a BOS round with less than 10 judges in a day is phenomenal.
And congrats to all the placegetters, there were some great beers around - and any complaints about my judging, my email is on the sheets.
Twas a great day, especially for me!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Benniee (1/12/08)

Congratulations to all those who did well in the comp. Looks like Scott is working hard to mix it up with Barry - good work.

I look forward to getting my score sheets back and seeing how poorly my sweet stout did  

Would love to have been there to help out.

Benniee


----------



## Tony (1/12/08)

shmick said:


> Also a close 2nd with the CAP Tony - no infections in that one. Maybe you should put it in a swap or something. I'm sure there's one going on somewhere  .
> 
> Cheers :chug:



only 2 bottles left. I ran a bit of into bottles before kegging and consuming the rest.

Ive still got it..... just need to beat the bugs. Almost there.

I will be back...... one day

cheers


----------



## Barry (1/12/08)

Good Day
Thanks and congratulations to all involved, especially Dave. The photos brought back fond memories of Potter's.
Hopefully ESB's will have an open UK beer comp next year after our successful trial run this year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (4/12/08)

Hi Dave.

Will you be publishing full results.... first to last?

or will we get that with the score sheets?

cheers and thanks

Tony


----------



## Benniee (15/12/08)

Thought I would bump this thread to see if there's any news on when the full results will be available...

Benniee


----------



## bigfridge (15/12/08)

Benniee said:


> Thought I would bump this thread to see if there's any news on when the full results will be available...
> 
> Benniee



Ben,

No use bumping it where nobody is watching ....  

I understand that people are getting anxious but the wait is nearly over. My 7 x 10 hr workdays wil be over on Wednesday and the results will start flowing soon after.

I told the swapee's (or is the name swappers) on Sat that I was purposely doing a slack job so that I would get sacked as organiser - but they wouldn't have it. They said that I obviously needed more practice ...  

Dave


----------



## Tony (15/12/08)

BANG

did someone hear a backfire :lol:


----------



## Benniee (16/12/08)

bigfridge said:


> I understand that people are getting anxious but the wait is nearly over. My 7 x 10 hr workdays wil be over on Wednesday and the results will start flowing soon after.



No problems Dave - was just checking in because I wasn't able to attend the comp day or the swap and I didn't know what was happening. I thought they may have been posted up somewhere I didn't know about.

10hr days 7 days a week - pfft - try a newborn for a while  In fact a 10hr day sounds like a nice break...

Benniee


----------



## Barry (16/12/08)

What are you doing in the other 14 hours?


----------



## bigfridge (16/12/08)

Barry said:


> What are you doing in the other 14 hours?



I try to sleep and talk to the family a little bit - bot with varying degrees of success !


----------



## schooey (16/12/08)

Benniee said:


> 10hr days 7 days a week - pfft - try a newborn for a while  In fact a 10hr day sounds like a nice break...



Suck it up, princess! 

If you think it gets any easier, think again..... I'm pretty sure Dave feels your pain, he's got kids of his own


----------



## Tony (19/12/08)

One kid is a piece of cake after twins!


----------



## Benniee (20/12/08)

Tony said:


> One kid is a piece of cake after twins!



Not our first - already have a 2yr old that is perfect at chucking tatrums at the most opportune time (for him anyway).

But I have often said to the wife that I don't know how people cope with multiples (twins, triplets, etc).

Benniee


----------



## kabooby (15/1/09)

Has anyone got their results yet?

I am curious about the feedback on some of my beers

Kabooby


----------



## Punter (15/1/09)

kabooby said:


> Has anyone got their results yet?
> 
> I am curious about the feedback on some of my beers
> 
> Kabooby



Not yet mate. I'm keenly waiting on feedback also so 
I can make some adjustments.


----------



## Punter (19/2/09)

Any news when we will get judging sheets for this comp yet?


----------



## Benniee (20/2/09)

I haven't heard anything about the results. The last I heard Dave was overseas so I'm guessing things are drawing his attention away from beer at the moment.

Benniee


----------



## shmick (20/2/09)

Benniee said:


> I haven't heard anything about the results. The last I heard Dave was overseas so I'm guessing things are drawing his attention away from beer at the moment.
> 
> Benniee



Must be very important for that to happen. Team of wild horses?????

Maybe some of the trusty locals (who weren't judges like myself) can lend a hand when he gets back?

I'll help out where I'm allowed.

Shmick


----------

